# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  My HGH Experience-Weekly Log

## Fixr

I have seen this done by one or two other members on the board and I really enjoyed the reading, so I will contribute my experience for those who are interested. My girlfriend is also doing the same thing with me, so if anyone wants to know about that let me know. 
First a little backround.
I am 6'3", 215 lbs, and 21% BF as of monday when I started my Jin cycle. Been working out 4 times a week with 30-45min of cardio and 45 min of lifting for a little over a year. My diet has varied from very clean to filthy at times throughout that year. This is my first try at any chemical that isnt for brain function or disfunction(i dont do those anymore). I play volleyball at a very high level both indoor and beach for 15 years now and it is wearing on my body and joints. Sometimes it causes me to skip or half ass gym days due to joint pain.(shoulder and knees). I am 35 years old and looking to be able to re cooperate from high intensity training and athletics the way i did when i was younger. I would also welcome any additional muscle mass and loss of BF that may occur.
I have also ordered the newbee gold cycle kit from the recommended suppliers and it will be arriving any day now. We shall see when I decide to start that. I really want to do at least 4 weeks of the jin first to feel out its potential sides before i complicate things. However I am really looking foward to seeing how the newbee cycle feels. As of now I have started the jin ar 2iu per day sub-q in the abdomen at 5:30 AM when I wake up and will continue that for 3-4 weeks barring any bad sides.(my girl is at 1iu)
Thats the backround.
Today is day 4
Feel no different as expected. all is moving along as I have read. I dont usually dream(that I remember)but the last 2 days I have had a few. Maybe my mind is playing tricks on me because I know what is supposed to happen. Maybe not, dunno just had some dreams. :Hmmmm: 

Ahhh just recieved my two 30cc bottles of bacteriostatic water for reconstitution. That is good, because those little ampules that come with the jin suck. they never break cleanly(tiny glass shards everywhere).

----------


## Fixr

just went to the gym with my girl and on the way home she was saying how bloated she feels the last 2 days. I being a man have never been "bloated" to my knowledge. So I told her how I feel like I have lower abdominal pressure like I am gonna have to drop a deuce, but its been all day and yesterday too. Turns out after further investigation, that I now have experienced bloating. :1laugh:  I can only attribute this to one thing since I have never experienced it before. 
Oh yea, the whole conversation started because when I got on the scale at the gym, it blasted all the way up to 219lbs. I was on this same scale 4 times a week for the last year and the highest I have ever seen is 213 and that was on Monday. 3 days ago. WTF thats a lot of weight. 
we shall see what happens next.

----------


## Sasso09

> just went to the gym with my girl and on the way home she was saying how bloated she feels the last 2 days. I being a man have never been "bloated" to my knowledge. So I told her how I feel like I have lower abdominal pressure like I am gonna have to drop a deuce, but its been all day and yesterday too. Turns out after further investigation, that I now have experienced bloating. I can only attribute this to one thing since I have never experienced it before. 
> Oh yea, the whole conversation started because when I got on the scale at the gym, it blasted all the way up to 219lbs. I was on this same scale 4 times a week for the last year and the highest I have ever seen is 213 and that was on Monday. 3 days ago. WTF thats a lot of weight. 
> we shall see what happens next.


Bloat on HGH???? hmmm yeah i'll be reading this frequently keep it up man, good luck.

----------


## K.Biz

noticable gains in 4 days off HGH?? is that possible?

whats ur diet look like? did u switch it up? add any supps?

----------


## Fixr

> noticable gains in 4 days off HGH?? is that possible?
> 
> whats ur diet look like? did u switch it up? add any supps?


I didnt mention anything about gains other than the fact that I was heavier than last week. I dont feel anything while I am awake. I was just a bit bloated yesterday, that seems to have gone away today.
I did change my diet up a bunch, I ate like shit for the whole month of Feb. Since I started the HGH its been only lean meats, tuna, eggs, 2 pieces of fruit a day, lots of almonds and walnuts as snacks, protien shake post work outs, and a bunch of stir fry veggies. Oh yea some soy milk as well. No breads except for the whole wheat wrap I get my turkey and eggs in each morning.
I did add a fish oil suppliment to my normal milti-vitamin(32x)and mineral suppliment when I started as well. 

P.S. - No dreams last night(that I remember)and no sides as of yet.(i dont expect any for another 2 weeks or so.) I may bump up to 2.5 iu for week 3. I have always had I high tolerance for any chemical that I have ingested.
P.S.S. - just got an email from the Newbee cycle supplier, shipments were delayed for 7-10 days. Guess I will be waiting on that, which is good since it would have been torture to have it and not get started. :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## soo2bhuge

found it. i'll keep checking in man and start my own in the other forum.

----------


## Fixr

Day 6
Nothing really to report. Yesterday was St. Pats day and I did consume some(a lot) Guinness for a few hours. :Cheers:  So there were some hangover symptoms this morning(like my girlfriend yelling at me for acting like a drunken asshole all night)but nothing HGH related today. 
Maybe next week. I am trying to resist the temptation to start increasing my dose to 2.5 and then to 3iu by months end. Will continue at 2iu for week 2.

----------


## soo2bhuge

how long do you wait to eat after you take your shot?

----------


## Fixr

usually about a hour and even then its mostly protien(chicken or tuna) and some almonds or walnuts. My dad is diabetic(has been since he was 13) and I have seen what happens when your blood sugar gets funky. I am not playing that game. :No No:

----------


## Fixr

*March 21 -Day 10*
Ok still nothing signifigant to report as of yet(as expected), but I did sleep for 11 hours last night. I have been transfered to the evening shift at my job for the next 2-3 weeks so I can sleep late and go to the gym early now. I am still getting up at 5am to administer the jin for myself and my girl as she gets ready for work. Then back to sleep for me.
I woke this morning with pins and needles in both arms for a couple of minutes. I may just have been sleeping funny on them, because there are no signs of that since. I upped my dose to 2.5iu today, we shall see if that has any effect. Still no joint pain, no more dreams, and no more bloating. I still have a great sense of well being, but again that could just be mental.
At the gym, I feel great, been pushing my normal routine a bit harder everyday and I am happy with that. Again, my mental state, just knowing I am on this stuff, is great and I am working harder at everything including my diet. 
I have been doing a ton of reading each day, and have come to the conclusion that I want to add Synthroid (T4) to my daily regimine. Still trying to locate a way to get it though. The place I ordered my AAS from doesnt have that stuff. Here is the link to the article that made me want it:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=253351
it is great reading, and very informative.
Thats it.

----------


## soo2bhuge

did u get my pm?

----------


## Fixr

*March 23 - Day 12*

.....Still moving along with no bumps in the road yet. 2.5iu a day for the last 3 days and everything seems normal. Had a little bit of tingling in my hands while doing cardio yesterday that lasted for 5-10 min, but as soon as a good song came on the ipod I forgot about it.(thats how mild it was). Vivid dreams last night, like the ones I had last week when I had just started out. I am still not feeling the sleep craving that everyone talks about, but I still say that might be because I have always slept very well.
.....My girlfriend doesnt seem to be affected by the GH at all other than being sleepy. Her already healthy sexual appetite has increased a bit too(not a bad thing if you have 2-3 hours to kill each day :LOL:  ) which is all good with me. Dont know if its related, but it does seem to be following the same timeline. I may move her up to 1.5 iu in a week or 2. (depending on my sides when I go to 3iu).
Still have not located the T4 that I want to add.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Have you started T4 yet? If so, how much are you using and how often?

----------


## Fixr

*March 29 - Day 18*

......Dont know if anyone is reading this crap except Soo2bhuge, but I will be doing it anyway. Maybe I can look back on it one day for a reference to where I started.
......I just bumped myself up to 3iu today since I had no sides from 2.5 for over a week. I took it all in one shot this morning, but will be breaking it up into 2 shots starting tomorrow.(spur of the moment decision this morning). T4 arrived today and I will start that tomorrow. I think I will start at 50mcg for a week and go up to 100mcg for the next few months. I am going to hold off on my first AAS cycle for a month or so. Its killing me having the stuff here though. :Rant:  
.....As for everything else: No abnormal joint pain, even after playing a volleyball tournament(12 games and 500+ jumps) on sunday and thats good. Sleep is great(always is). Sex drive has increased along with a great sense of well being every day. I have never been a big morning wood guy, but the last 10 days or so its been like being a friggen 16 year old each morning. Definitely different than pre-HGH.
.....Plenty of energy and no sleep cravings as of yet. I feel great in the gym and have more intensity during cardio sessions.(mental? maybe?)
.....Got a quarter sized bruise at one injection site about 4 days ago, doesnt bother me, but just something to note.
Thats about it. Looking foward to the rest of the journey. Any and all feedback is welcome.
P.S. - Weight is steady at 213 and my appearance seems to be about the same so far.

----------


## soo2bhuge

sounds good man. i'm seeing pretty good results too...feeling great, but the weight is still up. hoping to start losing some of this extra water sooner than later. r u going to be taking days off with T4, or running it through every day?

----------


## ***xxx***

I m also reading it :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Fixr

> sounds good man. i'm seeing pretty good results too...feeling great, but the weight is still up. hoping to start losing some of this extra water sooner than later. r u going to be taking days off with T4, or running it through every day?


I will continue doing more research on T4, since there is not an abundance of info out there. As of now I plan on using it every day until I encounter something that makes me feel like another schedule would be better.

----------


## Sharky72

I'm a little hesitant to fvck around with my thyriod but keep us updated. I'll continue to check your log as I am on my 8th wk of Gh and lovin every minute if it!

----------


## fbcoach

Hey Trafficfixer,
I don't have any experience with HGH, but I have read many posts and the literature. From what I have read, it seems that HGH works even better in an androgenic environment. 

I am also interested in your experience and continue to read about it....GOOD LUCK!!!!

----------


## soo2bhuge

> Hey Trafficfixer,
> I don't have any experience with HGH, but I have read many posts and the literature. From what I have read, it seems that HGH works even better in an androgenic environment. 
> 
> I am also interested in your experience and continue to read about it....GOOD LUCK!!!!


That's true, but usually it's a good idea to wait at least 2 months to add AAS. i will be doing so in a few months as well after i experience HGH on its own. so far so good.

----------


## Fixr

I have some time to kill so here is another post.
*April Fools Day - Day 21*
......3iu for the last 3 days with no sides to speak of at all. No joint pain, no CTS and just about all of the bloating I have experienced has subsided. No more dreams lately, but still sleeping great. Did legs for the first time in a while yesterday(due to knee injury wakeboarding in Feb) and they felt great yesterday. Today, well, lets say, a little stiff and sore. :Crushed:  Gotta stay on top of that in the gym every week now. 
......On another note, I bumped my girlfriend up to 1.5iu per day for the last 3 days(4.5iu per day between us blows :Bbblowme:  with 10iu vials by the way). She cant keep her friggen eyes open. Practically narcoleptic. She is having a bit of joint discomfort, but nothing that she even feels the need to take advil for. She has never been able to sleep well for her whole life. Now she is out cold every night and even taking naps once in a while. She loves this stuff for that alone, nevermind the other proposed benefits.
.....I have been taking the T4 liquid for a few days now at 100mcg ED and have not felt any appreciable difference. Who knows, this whole experience happens in a very slow subtle way. The long run will reveal its effectiveness. I hope.

----------


## Vincent

Keep it up bro. Started when u did at the same dosages and feeling the exact same signs you are. Like you said we are in it for the long haul. 2.5 iu day. (Bloated too gained 10lbs in almost three weeks water weight) Very pumped feeling all the time esp. arms and chest. Ill keep you informed please do the same

----------


## Fixr

*April 2 - Day 22*

Went to 4iu today. 2 at 5AM and 2 at 4PM. This is where I will stay for the foreseeable future barring the onset of unbearable sides. We shall see.

----------


## MuscleScience

how long are you going to run HGH for?

----------


## Fixr

> how long are you going to run HGH for?


probably for 8 months. that will take me through October. Then I will take off for 4 months. If the results for this cycle are satisfactory(noticeable and worth the cash) then i will do the same cycle next year starting in March.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i'm reading it also!

----------


## hardgainer1

im doing 4 all in one shot once a day, this bad you think?

----------


## Fixr

> im doing 4 all in one shot once a day, this bad you think?


From what I have read, it doesnt seem that it is either better or worse to do it all in one shot as far as results go. The total amount that you take per week seems to be the goal. What I did read is that sides may be worse if you take it all at once. I am no authority, but it seems to me that if you can tolerate it all at once without sides and thats more convenient for you, it should be fine. 
I would like to hear more opinions though.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I'm gonna be running 5iu's soon so I wanna keep up with this and see your results.

----------


## Fixr

*April 8 - Easter - Day 28*

......Well, I am still at 4iu a day and things are going well. I get a little tightness in my hands every now and again but nothing too bad. I still retain a bit of extra water but it is significantly less than in earlier posts. My sleep potential seems limitless. I went to sleep last night at 8pm and woke up this morning at 7am. 11 hours, nice right? After I woke up, I ate an omelet drank some water, took my vitamins and T4 and guess what? You got it, went right back to sleep till a half hour ago. Another 3 hours of zzzzzz's. I have to add that I have had a nasty cold for the last 3 days too, so the Nyquil might have helped this along last night. Either way, I feel much better now.
......I am starting to see some changes in my physique when I look in the mirror. I am not losing a lot of weight(down 5lbs since start) but I am definitely loosing fat. This may be the result of my completely changed diet and hard work at the gym more than the GH, or it may be from both, we will never know. All that matters is that things are moving in the right direction. 
......I still have the great sense of well being and feel really well rested after sleep sessions.(even while being a bit under the weather). I hope that never goes away. 
......My girlfriend is up to 1.5iu(where she will stay) a day and now sleeps like a champ. She was a total insomniac before the GH. She really likes that and reports the same well rested feeling and content state. Her biggest problem is her diet, she is a vegitarian and eats sh$t all the time. So she really hasnt seen much change in body composition yet. She is relatively lean to begin with though. We shall see. The contrast between her diet([email protected]) and mine(tons of lean meats and no [email protected]) should be interesting to watch throughout our cycle. 
......Anyway Happy Easter everyone, gotta do the family thing now.

----------


## Booz

keep the log up mate....................

----------


## soo2bhuge

I'm seeing the same results man. Keep it up.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Come on man...6'3'' 215lbs 21% bodyfat.....

There's hardly any muscle on ya.

----------


## Fixr

> Come on man...6'3'' 215lbs 21% bodyfat.....
> 
> There's hardly any muscle on ya.


I dunno. :Hmmmm:  I have one of those scales that also does bodyfat calculations, who knows how accurate it is. It does have different settings though based on your activity levels. On the other setting I am around 15%. I couldnt tell you which one is right and to be honest, it doesnt matter much to me what I actually am as long as I look the way I want to. I knew that those scales werent that accurate, but I figured that from wherever I started, it would be consistent about telling me my progress. 
I will say this though, I am not big at all, nor am I looking to be. I play a ton of beach volleyball tournaments over the course of a year(2 or 3 pro events) and I want to stay fairly lean. I would welcome any strength gains, connective tissue strengthening, and accelerated recovery after an event that would be had from the GH. I am also in it for the bodyfat loss, and the other youth related effects.
But anyway, I just did some measurements:
Bicept - 14"
Chest - 43"
Waist - 34"
Neck - 16.5"
Calf - 16"
Thigh - 24"
Thats what I am at the moment. Thanks for getting me to do that and post it. Now I have a reference to look back on in a couple of months.

----------


## kolaking

I just read JOSE CANSECOS' "JUICED" and he said he swears that GH made his penis larger,(girth I would imagine), you or anyone experience this? My freind wanted to know!!

----------


## Fixr

Oh hell yea! It used to be the size of a large cucumber and now, well now its more like a giant zucchini with a bend in the middle.



I might not hit bottom anymore, but I beat the hell out of the sides. :7up:  :AaGreen22:   :7up:

----------


## Fixr

*April 12 - Day 32*

......I have been sick all week. Nasty cold with all kinds of mucus and crap coming out of me. Feel like ass since Sunday. Went to gym on Monday and did legs and was sore and achy till last night. Been sleeping about 10 hours every night. My digestive system has been a mess for a week now as well. Cant crap, even after taking psyllium fiber capsules every day since Sunday. Well, I did crap twice since sunday, but thats not normal for sure.(its fuking Thursday)
......I stopped the T4 on Monday, I was having rapid heartbeat spells without any exertion and didnt like it. Dont know if it was the T4 or not, but I have generally felt worse since I started it. It will be considered again at a later date.
......Still at 2iu x 2 ED and kind of enjoy my daily ritual of little needles. My skin is most definitely beginning to smooth out. I kind of saw it a few days ago, and then my girl pointed it out the next day. Wrinkles are getting shallower and my skin just seems to look younger. Nice. My ability to concentrate feels like it has increased as well.(thank god) I have been more productive at work with less effort and generally just feel "sharper". 
......I have also moved my girl up to 2iu per day and she has had no sides. We will stay at our current doses for the rest of the journey(thats the plan) and go to a 5/2 schedule after month 2. As of now we are doing our thing 7 days a week. 
......Dreams have subsided, almost completely. I still wake around 3am with morning wood almost every day(i never did before GH) to urinate. It kinda annoys me actually. 

Well off to the gym.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Awesome resulte bro! happy for you. I hit a bit of a snag in my cycle. I don't know if it's due to lack of sleep or what not, but I had to cut my 4iu/day dose back down to 2iu/day. Cant get over being tired all the time, and i don't have the opportunity to sleep even 8 hours a night, which as you probably know is not enough on gh. Plus it got a bit harder doing cardio...my joints were killing me. I'm cutting back down to 2iu/day for a while and cutting out T4 as well, because my heart is ready to jump out of my chest every morning when i walk up 9 flights of stairs to my office, which had never been the case before. I don't know what to attribute that to, but I'm staying away from T4 just like you for a while. 
I was getting great results just like you and I still do, but the constant need to sleep is killing me, so I'm cutting back a bit for a while and then will work my way up again. 
I'm thinking about throwing in some var at 60mg/day.

----------


## kolaking

Wow, looks like you really needed it too!! :Aajack:   :AaGreen22: 

Looks like your getting some nice progress, I can't wait to try it myself, maybe next year. Keep up the good log!

----------


## Fixr

*April 19 - Day 39*

......Moving along nicely. Not much new to report. I dicontinued the T4 a week or so ago due to heart palpitations and have felt better since. But, since I like what I have read about its interaction with GH, I have started it again today. I will only be taking 50mcg ED this time around, so we shall see. 
......I slacked pretty bad last week due to being sick and spending a ton of time at car dealerships shopping and haggling over my girlfriend's new ride. So back to the grind as of yesterday. Oh, BTW, she got a sick black BMW Z4. Nice toy for the summer to compliment my bike. Should be a fun FAST summer.
......My girl continues to crave sleep like it is her job. She really could sleep 12 hours a day now, as opposed to the 5 she forced herself to get before. It is a blessing. Other than that she has not shown much in the way of results yet. The saga continues.

----------


## sheltonn

Keep it up. We may not be posting, but we are watching. I am thinking of starting hGH @ 4iu/daily.

----------


## Fixr

> Keep it up. We may not be posting, but we are watching. I am thinking of starting hGH @ 4iu/daily.


......Glad you are watching. i hope you enjoy and learn from the reading as much as I have from other members logs.
......On another note, I would not recommend starting at 4iu ED at all. You may(probably) experience bad sides if you start at that dose. I started at 2 and worked my way up to 4 (like the veterans advised) over a month or so, and still had some sides. They were mild for me, but many others here on the board(including my girlfriend) have experienced unpleasant sides from ramping up too quickly. One of the posters in this log even had to cut his dose back due to lack of adequate sleep. CTS is very common along with other joint soreness when people increase their dosages too quickly.
......So anyway, good luck to you. Make sure you do your homework(research), I am sure it will help you in the long run. It is a slow subtle process and there is no need to rush it.
just my .02$.

----------


## prealdeal

> *April 19 - Day 39*
> 
> ......Moving along nicely. Not much new to report. I dicontinued the T4 a week or so ago due to heart palpitations and have felt better since. But, since I like what I have read about its interaction with GH, I have started it again today. I will only be taking 50mcg ED this time around, so we shall see. 
> ......I slacked pretty bad last week due to being sick and spending a ton of time at car dealerships shopping and haggling over my girlfriend's new ride. So back to the grind as of yesterday. Oh, BTW, she got a sick black BMW Z4. Nice toy for the summer to compliment my bike. Should be a fun FAST summer.
> ......My girl continues to crave sleep like it is her job. She really could sleep 12 hours a day now, as opposed to the 5 she forced herself to get before. It is a blessing. Other than that she has not shown much in the way of results yet. The saga continues.



keep up the good work a lot of us r watching 
? what r the sides from the t4 and how much were u taking before u stoped

----------


## Fixr

I was taking 100mcg a day and was having racing heartbeats(for no reason) and became moody(quick tempered) and then I got flu-like symptoms(i cant say that they were related). It just felt like my body was being stressed, like when you push too hard a few days in a row without getting proper rest. Except that I was getting proper rest. 
Also, I just started the T4 again a few days ago, but this time at 50mcg ED. I will be paying close attention to see if I have the same symptoms as before. I will post my experiences as usual.

Just edited this in. As I looked back on my own posts I noticed that the constipation I experienced was the same week I was taking the 100mcg of T4 too.  :Shrug:

----------


## Fixr

That is how member Znak phrased it when he was about to start his anabolic cycle while logging about his GH cycle. I kind of feel the same way. I was going to start my Test E/EQ cycle tomorrow morning, but I got caught up in the AR.R ordering problem and have not recieved my PCT stuff yet. So now I am hesitant to start without having it on hand. Hopefully it will arrive soon. Its my first cycle ever and I am pretty excited about it. 
As for the GH cycle, its is great so far. The mood enhancing effects are awesome, I feel stable and happy go lucky all the time, even when crap pisses me off. The sleep benefits are just flat out awsome. My previously insomniac girlfriend is now borderline narcoleptic and she went from being a light sleeper to completely dead while sleeping. On top of that, she will also nap occasionally now. This may be the greatest sleeping aid ever invented.
Body fat still seems to be going down slowly and weight has remained steady throughout. My joints are still a little sore after workouts and sports, but nothing some advil cant take care of. 
Maybe I will start my gear tomorrow with the knowledge that Lion is really reliable and my PCT stuff will show up as promised. I have faith.

----------


## soo2bhuge

How's it going with T4? You still on it? I'm thinking about putting it back in the mix again but wanted to see how 50mcg/day is working out for you.

----------


## znak

> That is how member Znak phrased it when he was about to start his anabolic cycle while logging about his GH cycle. I kind of feel the same way. I was going to start my Test E/EQ cycle tomorrow morning, but I got caught up in the AR.R ordering problem and have not recieved my PCT stuff yet. So now I am hesitant to start without having it on hand. Hopefully it will arrive soon. Its my first cycle ever and I am pretty excited about it. 
> As for the GH cycle, its is great so far. The mood enhancing effects are awesome, I feel stable and happy go lucky all the time, even when crap pisses me off. The sleep benefits are just flat out awsome. My previously insomniac girlfriend is now borderline narcoleptic and she went from being a light sleeper to completely dead while sleeping. On top of that, she will also nap occasionally now. This may be the greatest sleeping aid ever invented.
> Body fat still seems to be going down slowly and weight has remained steady throughout. My joints are still a little sore after workouts and sports, but nothing some advil cant take care of. 
> Maybe I will start my gear tomorrow with the knowledge that Lion is really reliable and my PCT stuff will show up as promised. I have faith.


And the fun shall begin! Keep us posted bro. 

I love the sleep I getwith HGH... I went for a week vacation on a island off the south Florida coast and was a fricking hamster. I must have slept 12 hours a day! And I am normally so hyperactive my wife wants to medicate me.

----------


## Fixr

*April 29 - Day 49(7 weeks)*

......I decided to hold off on the gear till I have my PCT stuff. I expect it anyday now. Kind of sucks, my first PCT stuff gets siezed by customs :Icon Pissedoff:  and the stuff I order to replace it is hung up in the AR-R computer glitch. :What?:  damn. So it can wait a few more days.
......I am back on the T4 ED at 50mcg and that seems to be better. 100mcg was too much, I didnt like the racing heartbeats at all.
......My weight shot up almost 6 lbs in the last 2 weeks :Hmmmm:  dunno why. I have been lifting hard and eating reasonably well so hopefully its all muscle. I do feel harder for sure. I am still no BB, but there is improvement for sure. 
......My joints have been killing me lately. Knees, wrists, and elbows too. This blows. I hope it goes away soon, or maybe some Deca in my cycle might do the trick. We will see. 
......Going to give my motorcycle a good whipping right now (which may be why my wrists hurt lately) and that always makes me feel really good. I wonder how the addition of Test will affect my and my rocket. Gotta keep that under control or all this other stuff wont mean crap from a pine box! :No No:

----------


## Fixr

*Wed - May 9 - Week 9(58 Days)*

......Been taking my GH(4iu) all in one shot for the last 4 days due to the fact that I wouldnt be home before 8PM each day this week. My advice after trying this method would be DONT DO IT. After going 8+ weeks with very mild sides, I now have constant joint pain EVERYWHERE. Neck, elbows, knees, shoulders and most of all hands. My hands are so bad that I cant ride my motorcycle for more than 5 minutes without them being completely full of pins and needles. I had to stop riding from the discomfort yesterday, it was bad. Back to the normal 2 and 2 tomorrow. 
......I am still continuing to lose some body fat based on the mirror, but my weight is steady at 212 right now. All other benefits are the same. I.E.-sleep, mood, morning wood and skin smoothing.
......Now, if I could only get my PCT all would be well in the world and I could get on with my first cycle.

----------


## Fixr

Oh yea, a note on the T4. My body must have adjusted to it and in a good way. Tons of energy all the time. I forgot it last weekend for 2 days and both days I was dragging ass. It is my friend now.

----------


## Fixr

*Monday - May 14 - 63 Days - 9 weeks*

Ok, I have been slacking off on both diet and gym for 2-3 weeks now due to a hectic schedule. I looked in the mirror yesterday and WOW, i really have lost a lot of body fat. I am still within 4 pounds of my weight that I have been maintaining throughout, but body fat is way down visibly. Same thing for my girlfriend, it is obvious now. The first words out of my mothers mouth on mothers day were "wow you look great, this is the best shape I have ever seen you in". This stuff really works wonders. 
The T4 really helps with energy levels and I think it keeps your metabolism higher than normal. 
I am back in the gym this week and back to clean eating with my new excitement over the noticeable gains even while slacking. GH is really great so far. I wish there was a way to gauge its effects on my joints and if the connective tissue is strengthening. My knees and shoulder are really beat up from 16 years of competitive volleyball, I was hoping for some help in that area too. I am beginning to wonder if 5 or 6 iu ED would be even more effective?

----------


## Jaeger

I agree with all those that find your log to be both inspirational and informative. I have also gone back and read Znak's 1st log and I have been convinced by you 2 to try HGH myself. I'm 50 and I have arthritis in my knee and tendonitis in my right elbow. I haven't been able to lift for about 2 years and I quit running even before that. 
About 2 years ago I went to a lousy HRT Dr. that was very expensive and she messed me up. Before I went to her I was steadily losing weight by walking daily and keeping to a low carb diet, but after taking the meds she had me on I could no longer lose weight. 
Anyway I'm really hoping this will be a tool to help me get back in the gym and start getting back in shape.

----------


## Jawncy

You should check out the thyroid site at http://www.thyroidmanager.org/ if you have questions related to the chemistry and interaction of the thyroid with other internal endocrine systems.

----------


## vitor

Good thread, keep it up...

----------


## auxialiary

This stuff sounds like a miracle for someone like me who is lucky to get 2 hours a night without medication. The lack of sleep was driving me into a seriously bad mental state until i got on seroquel which makes me crave sweets like a street drug. Keep up the posts for us bro. I for one am extremely interested in your results...and your girlfriends results especially since i am also a female.

----------


## Jawncy

Actually, I notice the HGH thing as well. When I take it I get sleepy. The reasons for this are that IGF-1 levels are being elevated. In some way I think it makes you have too much insulin in your body so you get sleepy. Raised IGF1 levels make you insulin resistant. It does not last long though. Just enough to get to sleep, it isn't like a magic pill if you already have problems sleeping. If you body is working well then it should give you better sleep. It isn't like sleeping pill. I take those and it does not work that way.

----------


## Fixr

> Actually, I notice the HGH thing as well. When I take it I get sleepy. The reasons for this are that IGF-1 levels are being elevated. In some way I think it makes you have too much insulin in your body so you get sleepy. Raised IGF1 levels make you insulin resistant. It does not last long though. Just enough to get to sleep, it isn't like a magic pill if you already have problems sleeping. If you body is working well then it should give you better sleep. It isn't like sleeping pill. I take those and it does not work that way.


It does raise IGF-1 levels, thats most of the goal. As for insulin resistance, it is only for a short duration right after your shot. Since most of us take out shots in the am or early afternoon(or both) that is not the reason for the sleep craving. I cant tell you what the reason is, but I can attest to the amazing sleep benefits from the GH. 
My girlfriend used to sleep about 4 hours a night, now she cant function with out 7. Prior to GH she would lay in bed trying to fall asleep for at least an hour, sometimes 2. Now, she passes out within 10 minutes.(I am still currently the gold standard consistently going directly from totally conscious to deep REM in 23 seconds or less every day of my life. Its a gift, I know) She doesnt care how or why the GH makes her sleepy, she just loves the effects. :AaGreen22:

----------


## Fixr

I didnt realize how long its been since I posted.
*Wed - June 13 - 3 months in*
I have backed my GH dose down to 3iu a day due to joint soreness. I have also eliminated the T4 again, it really messes with my body. It makes me very moody and edgy. However I will say this, I really feel that it does have a noticeabe effect on fat loss and energy. I wish my body tolerated it better. My girlfriend still takes it everyday with no issues at all. Now that we are in the summer season, I play a ton of beach volleyball and cant afford to have my joints aching soooooo much and subsequently had to lower my GH dose from 4 to 3 iu. That did the trick, my joints feel much better now.
Now for the big news.
All things with LION have been rectified and my PCT came. OH BOY! First cycle.
Did my first shot of Test E 250mg yesterday with no issues so far. Started the Liquidex as well at .3mg per day as well. Very exciting.
We shall see.

----------


## vitor

> It does raise IGF-1 levels, thats most of the goal. As for insulin resistance, it is only for a short duration right after your shot. Since most of us take out shots in the am or early afternoon(or both) that is not the reason for the sleep craving. I cant tell you what the reason is, but I can attest to the amazing sleep benefits from the GH. 
> My girlfriend used to sleep about 4 hours a night, now she cant function with out 7. Prior to GH she would lay in bed trying to fall asleep for at least an hour, sometimes 2. Now, she passes out within 10 minutes.(I am still currently the gold standard consistently going directly from totally conscious to deep REM in 23 seconds or less every day of my life. Its a gift, I know) She doesnt care how or why the GH makes her sleepy, she just loves the effects.


I have started GH for the first time now to, and I have noticed that I need much LESS sleep than usal...I wake up in the morning to hours earlier than b/f, and feel completly rested...

----------


## Fixr

> I have started GH for the first time now to, and I have noticed that I need much LESS sleep than usal...I wake up in the morning to hours earlier than b/f, and feel completly rested...


Thats great. How long have you been on the GH? I know some guys who have had to lower their dose because they couldnt function at work because they were so tired. I hope it works as well for you as it has for me.

----------


## vitor

> Thats great. How long have you been on the GH? I know some guys who have had to lower their dose because they couldnt function at work because they were so tired. I hope it works as well for you as it has for me.


5 weeks now, only 2ui a/day. I will ramp up the dosage when I start AAS along with it though, maybe i will feel the sides when I up the dose too...

----------


## Fixr

> 5 weeks now, only 2ui a/day. I will ramp up the dosage when I start AAS along with it though, maybe i will feel the sides when I up the dose too...


Vitor, I would ramp up the dosage on the GH before you start the AAS. This is why: 1. You will be able to differentiate the side effects and the positive effects(gains) of each one individually. 2. It takes a while(2-3) months to get your IGF levels up and stable with the GH. 3. Your thyroid takes about 2-3 months to stabilize your T3 and T4 levels after starting GH and this wreaks havoc on your sleep habits and energy levels for the first 2-3 months. 4. Everything I have ever read says that the perfect time to start an AAS cycle while on GH is after 3 months.
Just my .02. Either way, good luck, I everything goes well.

----------


## Fixr

*Sunday-June 24- 3.5 months in*

Still going well with the GH. My body is so used to it now that it seems totally normal. No soreness, cts, or anything else to report. Just great sleep, good skin, great sense of well being and the ability to eat anything and not gain a pound. My gym regimen has been very weak the last month because I have been spending so much time getting my beach volleyball game in check. This week, its back to the gym faithfully. I am not going to wast my first AAS cycle. From everything I have read, recovery time from the gym and the beach should not be an issue while I am taking 18iu of GH and 500mg of Test E each week.

As for the Test E cycle. Nothing dramatic to report yet. I am 4 injections and 12 days into my cycle. All 4 shots in the quads. They get a bit sore and stiff for 24-36 hours after each injection, but nothing that is crippling. I actually think the bigger pins hurt less at the time of injection than the little insulin pins. Still taking the liquidex at .3 mg a day and i feel as if that may be bringing my test levels up a bit at this point. Maybe its just mental. But its too soon for it to be the Test E just yet. I cant wait for that feeling, it must be awesome the first time. I keep thinking of a description I read here that said "I feel like i can eat glass and then shit diamonds!" Wow. Thats something. I will stick with eating tuna and salmon and shitting shit for now.  :Offwall:

----------


## Booz

we all shit shit lol........................

----------


## alias

subscribed !

----------


## Fixr

*Thursday July 5 - 3.75 months GH - 3.5 weeks Test*

Well all is continuing as planned with the GH. I can eat anything and not gain a pound, sleep is amazing, skin is great even though I get sunbaked 4 days a week or so. My skin doesnt even dry out and crack or peel anymore. It is totally amazing. I have the darkest tan I have ever had and my skin just seems to stay soft and well hydrated. I have been doing the beach volleyball thing for years and this is a significant change. Very cool. No more sides at all either, no joint pain and no CTS at all. 

Ok, now for the fun stuff. The test has just started to kick in this week. I get a f-ing hard on if there is a damn breeze. On Sat. one of the really good looking girls that plays the volleyball tournaments (she is 20 and such a hottie) asks me to crack her back right before her match. (tiny bikini-sick body) I smile laugh and tell her no way and get my buddy to do it. I would have gotten a raging stiffie for sure if I even got close to touching her. I am not used to this, it is dangerous. I need to learn some focus. That was potentially, very embarrassing. On the flip side, my girlfriend loves it. It meshes well with the fact that GH has her sex drive through the roof as well.

----------


## ***xxx***

any update?

----------


## Fixr

I fell down a flight of stairs at work this summer and f-ed up my back pretty bad. once that happened, i had to stop working out, quit the gear, do PCT, and spend a lot of time at my new friend the chiropractors office. Anyway, i just neglected to post anything about all of it. I was pretty bummed, it was my first cycle and it got all screwed up. Not to mention that since then I have put on 25 pounds and feel lazy and lethargic all the time. So, I guess its time to start all over.

----------


## Fixr

just read my own log to see where i was last GH run vs. this time around. It is nice to have it to look back on, i recommend doing it highly.

----------

